# Feedback for my website- Polly & Crackers trendy T-shirts



## PollynCrackers (Jan 28, 2010)

I would love to hear some feedback about my site Polly & Crackers. We are a new T-shirt company that offers a variety of fitted, trendy T-shirts. I know we have work to do. What should we be working on first!?

Visit Polly & Crackers


----------



## alvin6661 (Dec 17, 2009)

the back ground colors are weak but the chick is hot, drop the dudes...more chicks!!!


----------



## derekwragge (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree. Less boys, more girls. She is a sexy girl! Thanks for your input


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I think the site is decent. The shirts are kind of cool. I'm not too sure what is going on with the headers. Try selling them in Wilmington on a weekend in the streets and see how it goes. I miss that place!


----------



## camppos (Feb 18, 2011)

I like it! =)


----------



## PollynCrackers (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate your input! We have sold at two festivals and have done well.


----------



## ndcdzine (Jun 16, 2012)

I like it, it's nice and simple and goes with the shirt designs. The little bubble at the top doesn't play well with my resolution though; it does not move with everything else.


----------



## derekwragge (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks! I'll work on changing that bubble so it scrolls. I really appreciate your feedback!


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Could navigate around nicely. Quickly as well. Did not get lost
USPS obvious
Art selection. Your niche.
Size chart good
Fitted shirts hit your target obviously

Fairly nice for ur niche


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi, Your site title tag is pretty annoying dear ! You write " P&C: " this is anti search engines, i thinks you understand. Overall your site is good with good looking and eye catching t-shirts designs.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

" legit brand of slightly inappropriate shirts"  Interesting "About" and quite entertaining which I think is great!

I think your site is good. Easy to navigate, easy to see product details, and I like the style. Has a retro feel about it which seems to match your quirky brand. And you have an awesome Facebook following so congratulations!!


----------



## EGS (Apr 20, 2010)

I think your site, concept, and product is AWESOME! All a product like yours needs is to be seen in the right place at the right time to take off like a fire storm if it already has not.

The design of the site is quirk and funky just like the shirts. I like.

Everything is deserving of criticism as nothing is perfect. If I had to give any, I would say that I would like to see more designs.

Approx 15 shirts to choose from is not much of a selection. It's like going to a garage sale. If there is not a lot out there we don't stop and shop. If there is a bunch out there we get out and browse.

Invest in more designs. Fresh, funky, and random.

Great job. Thanks for letting us be a part of your story.


----------

